# Just started turning but here's some pipes I've made



## Bobostro61 (Jan 6, 2013)

And my first bowl...


----------



## John Den (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant - Twenty years ago (when I smoked a pipe) I would have loved to have bought one off you - particularly the 1st and last one which are just beautiful and completely different. 
As you have just started turning are these hand carved? What splendid workmanship!!
Regards and welcome
John


----------



## thewishman (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Welcome.


----------



## wiz9777 (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesom pipes. I thought about trying to make some but I haven't decided how I wanted to do it. Did you turn or hand carve them? What about wood types. Any that I should stay away from?


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm anxious to see your pens!  Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wiz9777,

All my pipes are made from Briar wood as are most.  I've seen where they've been made from Cherry, Oak, and other woods, but briar is more heat resistant.  I have some briar laying around here.  I think I'll cut some pen blanks out of it.  Expensive blanks though.  A good plateaux briar block go go upwards of $20.  When I get around to it, I'll be sure to post the pen I make with it.  Just hope the pen comes out good being a newbie and all!

Thanks for the nice replies!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 6, 2013)

Love your pipes you have made.  I've been a pipe smoker off and on for years.  Have always wanted to make one, read many sites about it.  Maybe one of these days I well give it a try.


----------



## gketell (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking pipes!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 7, 2013)

beautiful work.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice work! Watch out J.M. Boswell.lol


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice pipes. Makes me wish I were still smoking one!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice. Being a pipe smoker myself I can really appreciate these. Back when I was more active in the YouTube pipe community, my original plan was to get a lathe and start making pipes (at the time I was making pipe racks). Once I go the lathe, things moved in a different direction and I never even made one pipe. You could sell some of these to the Youtube community no problem.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing looking pipes! Like the choice of wood with its stunning finish and I am sure the pens will be too with that great talent of yours.

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow!  Thank you all for the nice replies!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just amazing work you've done here!  I've been turning pens for a couple years now, but I've recently wanted to get into other projects and this work is inspirational, Thank you for posting!  Really great work


----------



## kronewi (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful work. I cannot even think of how you turned these...I am not great at thinking outside the "box".


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 8, 2013)

The pipes I made using files, sanding discs, and sand paper.  No turning.


----------



## kronewi (Jan 8, 2013)

Well they look awesome! Great work!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 8, 2013)

OH dont cut up your pipe bowl blanks for pens.  Classicnib.com has briar pen blanks.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 8, 2013)

great looking pipes by the way.


----------



## BSea (Jan 8, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Wiz9777,
> 
> All my pipes are made from Briar wood as are most.  I've seen where they've been made from Cherry, Oak, and other woods, but briar is more heat resistant.  I have some briar laying around here.  I think I'll cut some pen blanks out of it.  Expensive blanks though.  A good plateaux briar block go go upwards of $20.  When I get around to it, I'll be sure to post the pen I make with it.  Just hope the pen comes out good being a newbie and all!
> 
> Thanks for the nice replies!


How big is the block you are talking about.  $20 for a block that yields 2+ pen blanks of top quality burl isn't unheard of.  DAMHIKT

Great looking pipes BTW.  I don't smoke, but they are still really nice.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 8, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> OH dont cut up your pipe bowl blanks for pens.  Classicnib.com has briar pen blanks.



No, I didn't cut up a good one.  I had a briar block crack in half on my lathe.  I used what I could savage to make a pen.


----------

